

How to Spot a Terrorist - ddlatham
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/28/opinion/28farmer.html

======
sfgary1
From being a vigilant free society to becoming a Stasi(former E.German police
that had a dossier on almost all its Citizens) controlled authoritarian
society where neighbors spy on each other is not that big a step. We have
already lost a lot of freedom via the Patriot Act and the thought of losing
more is scary. The price we pay for freedom is that terrorists could one day
exploit that freedom to attack us.

